# Meat hands



## Johnny Thunder

My friend just sent me this link and I thought these were pretty cool for a party. 

http://www.notmartha.org/archives/2009/10/27/meat-hand/


----------



## fick209

That's pretty cool, and easy. Might have to give that a try one night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Considering how much meatloaf was eaten as part of this experiment, I'd say this is an example of true dedication to the arts


----------



## scareme

I was thinking the same thing, Roxy. They must have been eating meatloaf for a week with all the ways he experimented with it. lol But I like the idea. I could never think up things like this myself.


----------



## badmojo

Mmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

this is such a great idea!


----------



## debbie5

I would think meat BRAINS would be the next logical jumping off point...meat foot, meat eyballs...


----------



## Nightwing

That is fantastic! I usually do a cheese ball mixture in the hand mold, maybe this year I'll do meatloaf!


----------



## bobzilla

OMG ! I'll never look at meatloaf the same


----------



## scarymovie

That looks real! But it looks good enough to eat! Who is going to make this?


----------



## scarymovie

I would but I am a terrible cook LOL!


----------



## madmomma

What a great idea! I'll have to try this out. And I like the "brains" idea too...have some thoughts for that one!


----------



## Master-Macabre

I would SO do this if I ate meat  hahaha


----------



## Revenant

Mmmmmmm...... hand.....


----------



## scarymovie

MMMMMMMM... the more I see that hand the more tempted I am to actuall make it!


----------



## scarymovie

I hope it turns out good!


----------



## Toktorill

THAT was a great idea!!! I think I'll try fixing that up for the family sometime this week!


----------



## debbie5

(looking thru cupboard for boobie-shaped cake pan...)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

debbie5 said:


> (looking thru cupboard for boobie-shaped cake pan...)


*SI drools*


----------



## Redwalker

I made one last November
It will definitely be on the menu at this years Halloween party.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

When many think of Halloween party recipes they immediately reach for the Jell-o and while molded Jell-o food items are a must at any Halloween party, what I like about this recipe is that's it's MEEEAT! It appeals to the cannib...I mean...the carnivore in me! I will definitely be making at least one of these this Halloween! And smothering it in hot sauce of corpse!


----------



## datura

Hmmm.... That will be on my menu for this year...
I was wondering if I could use my brain mold but I think it will be too big to cook evenly
Hmmmm.........


----------



## debbie5

I looked at the brain mold as well & thought the same thing, since now they make bake-able molds. I don't think the meat will hold the convolutions of the brain..I think it will look like a big glob of meat. 

I like the idea of a whole HEAD and neck, tho'...


----------



## Spookie

The only way I can see using the brain mold with meatloaf and getting it to bake evenly would be to form an insert for the middle part of the brain out of crumbled and then wrapped tin foil. It would essentially form a hollow in the brain with a more or less consistent level of meat surrounding it (that would be the goal). I would test the meat with an instant meat thermometer in a number of places to make sure it's cooked throughout to a safety point. I'm sure there is something interesting that could be used to then fill the hollow of the brain that would go with the meatloaf. Nothing coming to mind but maybe something like rice, ie head lice!, or couscous, ie maggots!. 

As for the brain grooves holding up during cooking it might depending how loose the meatloaf mix was. Meatballs pretty much hold their shape when dry baked. Maybe the trick would be to cook the meatloaf initially on a hot oven temp to sear the outside and then turn it down to cook the inside.


----------



## Spookie

*Beef Wellington Arm with Skeleton Hand*

Here's another idea a bit more upscale but along the meat hand line of thinking. How about a Beef Wellington treatment to make an arm. The cylindrical shape of the beef tenderloin would be a good use for an arm shape and the BW dough could be your skin layer which could be glazed over with some red-ish sauce to give a burnt or bloody look. It might be possible to make the dough shaped like an arm bone, flattened a bit and pushed into the rest of the arm dough on the top portion.

After it's cooked and you are ready to work on the presentation, one end of the Wellington could be used to attach a skeleton hand and wrist to it. I would use a blucky hand or a plastic hand with the wrist end wrapped in tin foil or plastic wrap depending on how warm the finished wellington is. Obviously you wouldn't want the food to come into direct contact with the hand so the wrapping at the wrist would prevent that.


----------



## Hell Hound

That is AWESOME!!!!!! Of course I'm not entirely sure what that says about me, but, I don't really care!! This is why I joined... to be surrounded and inspired by freaks like me! Definitely going to try this out!


----------



## randomr8

This IS awesome. However I believe the REALLY awesome part is that I've found ppl that think it's awesome.


----------



## debbie5

Like likes like.


----------



## Lilly

I am going to make this hand tonight i think..??

for the brain you could always insert a huge onion in the middle ..but I think it would cook with out it.


----------



## Lilly

Well I did make it and here it is.. I shaped this by hand using foil in between the fingers to keep those from drying out
I wanted the potatoes to brown more ..needs a bit of tweaking but you get the idea. 
I will definately make this for my party this year ..along with a head and maybe a leg or 2..

foil in between fingers


----------



## Lilly

*made one*

Well I did make it and here it is.. I shaped this by hand using foil in between the fingers to keep those from drying out
I wanted the potatoes to brown more ..needs a bit of tweaking but you get the idea. 
I will definately make this for my party this year ..along with a head and maybe a leg or 2..

foil in between fingers


----------



## RoxyBlue

That looks eerie and disgusting, Lilly - your guests will love it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looks great!!! Kudos for trying it out. Definitely will be cool for a party.


----------



## Lilly

thanks ..can't wait to try the head ,leg and maybe a foot next lol
who knows a torso could be in the works too.
hmm i wonder if i can shape lasagna into that??


----------

